# V Maxx Big Brake Kit.



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

...... well, they're on. However, i'm getting a metallic scraping sound from what I think is the metal brake pad retainer, it's sitting very close to the disc. Anyone else had this issue?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine are fine.

Did you or whoever fitted them follow the printed instructions and shim them up to get the caliper in the correct postion vs the disc? You need to measure at several points and install washers to get the carrier and caliper centred.

This is a link to an E36 installation. In Dutch, but you'll get the point and understand what I mean.






VT


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> Mine are fine.
> 
> Did you or whoever fitted them follow the printed instructions and shim them up to get the caliper in the correct postion vs the disc? You need to measure at several points and install washers to get the carrier and caliper centred.
> 
> ...


I wondered what they were for. The instructions were photocopies, very dark and hard to read, there's also nothing in them either. All sorted now.

Thank you kindly Von Twinzig, you're a gentleman.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

No problem. Glad it's sorted. They work great once the pads are properly bedded in.

VT


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> No problem. Glad it's sorted. They work great once the pads are properly bedded in.
> 
> VT


Well, i've driven a couple of hundred miles today .... think they're bedded in. 8)

Have to say, i'm about 10 times more confident about these brakes than the old ones and they were new OEM brakes and discs all round about 18 months ago.

Best money i've spent in a while.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Seems daft of me if I don't ask - but will you be selling the discs and pads you removed?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Roller Skate said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > No problem. Glad it's sorted. They work great once the pads are properly bedded in.
> ...


Excellent news. Having confidence in the car makes a huge difference. Now go and practice your heel and toe technique....on a quiet road though 

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> Now go and practice your heel and toe technique....on a quiet road though
> 
> VT


Been trying this in my focus recently, not happening, accelerator pedal is too damn high and far away!

Is the TT's close enough?


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Are they as fat as Brembo? did either of you have to use a spacer?
Obviously it depends on wheels you guys have on.

I ask as I want to upgrade my QS brakes but do not want to use a 10mm spacer on the front. The wheels will end up sitting too far out


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

mullum said:


> Seems daft of me if I don't ask - but will you be selling the discs and pads you removed?


Shame, they were actually quite new discs, but they went in the skip ....


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

NickG said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Now go and practice your heel and toe technique....on a quiet road though
> ...


Oh, I don't need practice. I do however need to keep my driving license. :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

kettle said:


> Are they as fat as Brembo? did either of you have to use a spacer?
> Obviously it depends on wheels you guys have on.
> 
> I ask as I want to upgrade my QS brakes but do not want to use a 10mm spacer on the front. The wheels will end up sitting too far out


Not sure of the offset of my wheels but they wouldn't fit with 15mm spacers, had to use 20mm. They're a big old caliper, pretty sure you're going to need spacers whatever.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

kettle said:


> Are they as fat as Brembo? did either of you have to use a spacer?
> Obviously it depends on wheels you guys have on.
> 
> I ask as I want to upgrade my QS brakes but do not want to use a 10mm spacer on the front. The wheels will end up sitting too far out


I run 18 x 8 et45 and a 10mm spacer so in effect nett et35, works fine with that offset.

VT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kettle said:


> Are they as fat as Brembo? did either of you have to use a spacer?
> Obviously it depends on wheels you guys have on.
> 
> I ask as I want to upgrade my QS brakes but do not want to use a 10mm spacer on the front. The wheels will end up sitting too far out


It your tight for space Arox are the caliper said to go for they are not as fat as Brembo


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> kettle said:
> 
> 
> > Are they as fat as Brembo? did either of you have to use a spacer?
> ...


Just measured mine. At nett et35 I have min 10mm/max 15mm off the caliper face to the inside of the spokes on my Pro Race 1.2's

VT


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks

Yellow, assuming you mean tarox?


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Do these fit under 17" wheels or 18" wheels are needed?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Madmax199 said:


> Do these fit under 17" wheels or 18" wheels are needed?


Download and cut out their gauge from here...http://www.v-maxx.com/img/brake/wheelfi ... %20WFC.pdf

VT


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Well that's bloody handy!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

kettle said:


> Well that's bloody handy!


They're a good company with a good product, stuff like this just shows they think ahead and care about their potential customers, rather than just a sale at any price. It was simple stuff like this that made the difference for me.

VT


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Von Twinzig said:


> kettle said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's bloody handy!
> ...


yes good Company IMO


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

My question is simple:

V Maxx BBK 330 or Brembo Junior Kit 323x28?

Use: Daily - not for track


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> Now go and practice your heel and toe technique....on a quiet road though
> 
> VT


Heel Toe in the TT? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

audakias said:


> My question is simple:
> 
> V Maxx BBK 330 or Brembo Junior Kit 323x28?
> 
> Use: Daily - not for track


Porsche 4 Piston Brakes. Why do people feel they need huge brakes if they never go to the track? Just my opinion


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> audakias said:
> 
> 
> > My question is simple:
> ...


Its just matter of confidence to your brakes and therefore to your car.

I have changed front and rear hoses, oem pads to ferodo ds 2000, oem discs to brembo ones, fluid etc... and I still find braking and brake feeling insufficient. If I drive fast sometimes or brake hard 3-4 times, then I have no brake at all...

C'mon guys, we all know that current brake system is insufficient. I don't want to spend huge amount of money but just to have a sufficient brake system when it's needed...

Can you inform me for the Porsche 4 Piston Brakes?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> audakias said:
> 
> 
> > My question is simple:
> ...


Having driven 100 track miles flat out on OEM discs and Mintex M1144 pads in a day i (Unfortunately :twisted: ) Agree with Gonz. On the road i can see no situation where this setup wouldn't be sufficient, when it done perfectly well on the track all day!

I'd suggest you may be need to change your brake fluid for some 600+ and then revert back to Solid discs if you have switched to drilled or slotted "upgrades".


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

audakias said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > Porsche 4 Piston Brakes. Why do people feel they need huge brakes if they never go to the track? Just my opinion
> ...


As Nick mentioned, the OEM setup is perfectly sufficient for street use, even drag use IMO. Using quality pads such as Mintex, Hawk pads, yellow/red stuff etc. etc. whatever your flavor is.

Again that may just be down to personal experience/preference/understanding of the car, as everyone has different tastes when it comes to cars. The largest I would ever go on calipers myself would be 4 piston, and porsche ones can be found used pretty cheap $150-200 used on ebay. Ideally Boxster calipers btw. Then you get yourself some adapters, such as these: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?ma ... ts_id=1893 $150, then some new brake lines: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?ma ... ts_id=1966 $65 or cheaper if you find an off brand or something. This allows the brakes to sit on 312mm rotors (same size as oem). Then just find a good set of rotors and pads and you're done. Adds up to around $550 + whatever you pay for rotors/discs and pads.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

NickG said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > audakias said:
> ...


That sounds incredibly ridiculous! :lol: :lol: I don't think I would ever track the car with OEM calipers honestly. That's very impressive and ballsy hahaha


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> That sounds incredibly ridiculous! :lol: :lol: I don't think I would ever track the car with OEM calipers honestly. That's very impressive and ballsy hahaha


Why not? I didn't experience any brake fade throughout the whole day and there are some big braking zones on the track! I'm sure retardation could be better, but a consistent level of braking is all that's required, if you have consistency then you can set your braking zones up to match.

Obviously in a competition scenario you'd want greater stopping power, but then that's fairly obvious!


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

for myself have added a little power to my TT and the oem with red stuff pads and slotted rotors not enough stopping power whether applied evenly / gently or otherwise that is just simple fact..... Have been looking at the V-Maxx and HPA big brake kits for some time just have hard time coming up with the money 

again though to each their own.............


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> That sounds incredibly ridiculous! :lol: :lol: I don't think I would ever track the car with OEM calipers honestly. That's very impressive and ballsy hahaha


I have to say that I did 140 miles at Beford last month shaking down my TT to see if she was going to be a viable track car, standard brakes, discs, fluid and hoses, whilst braking could have been stronger and I started to feel the effects of heat creeping in the standard brakes worked pretty well for 6-10 laps all out a time.

The only mod was the TTRS Air-ducts

I think the standard brake setup is pretty good for the car and all IMO, you need to improve it is hoses, pads and fluid


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

1781cc said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds incredibly ridiculous! :lol: :lol: I don't think I would ever track the car with OEM calipers honestly. That's very impressive and ballsy hahaha
> ...


Do you believe that TTRS Air-ducts its a worthy update? Is the fading improved noticeably?

What pads and fluid do you use?


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

audakias said:


> 1781cc said:
> 
> 
> > Gonzalo1495 said:
> ...


I believe the TTRS update is good if you are driving hard and hammering the brakes, I feel that they lasted longer than they would have without it (I have had fade before on the road) but the pads, discs and fluid are all stock at the moment and came with the car (I even had crappy road tyres on - Achilles I think) and she held up well.

I have Brembo OEM solid discs, Mintex pads, 600+ fluid and Goodridge hoses on the way. I had budget for a V-Max upgrade kit but my experience with stock stuff game me a good enough feel to decide against it at the moment and save the case for a baffled sump and a few other bits.

I think that unless you are driving full beans all the time, stock should be ok


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> I believe the TTRS update is good if you are driving hard and hammering the brakes, I feel that they lasted longer than they would have without it (I have had fade before on the road) but the pads, discs and fluid are all stock at the moment and came with the car (I even had crappy road tyres on - Achilles I think) and she held up well.
> 
> I have Brembo OEM solid discs, Mintex pads, 600+ fluid and Goodridge hoses on the way. I had budget for a V-Max upgrade kit but my experience with stock stuff game me a good enough feel to decide against it at the moment and save the case for a baffled sump and a few other bits.
> 
> I think that unless you are driving full beans all the time, stock should be ok


I have the above brake set-up minus the Goodridge hoses and there wasn't any brake fade experienced on the day, on my old standard setup i had experienced fade on the road which wasn't too fun! Next job is to remove the dust covers behind the disc to let some more heat out and then find a way to get air in, be it TTRS ducts or some ducts aimed fro the front bumper.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I've got a set of TTRS air ducts sitting on the shelf if anyone's interested. They work great, but now don't fit since I installed my pre-recall 30mm bush wishbones. Ran them until I swapped them over with good effect.

I ran the Porsche equivalent (993 version) on my 3.2 turbo track car, really effective mod for track, but as with the TT you need to get the front backplates off for them to work really effectively.



















VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I am exceedingly interested in that offer VT! :lol:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

To be clear....the ones in the pics are the 993 jobbies fitted to my old Carrera and required some mounting brackets and support tabs welded to the front A arms.

The TT ones just clamp over the front wishbones. Simple one spanner task.

VT


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Let's stick to the thread. 

Can other pads' brands except from Ferodo fit in V Maxx?

I have understood that many of you like the mintex extreme pads...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

audakias said:


> Let's stick to the thread.
> 
> Can other pads' brands except from Ferodo fit in V Maxx?
> 
> I have understood that many of you like the mintex extreme pads...


Original thread is about scraping issues so don't understand your comment's relevance. :roll:

But yes, Mintex do a range of pads that also fit, i'm sure VT said they run a fairly standard pad form so i'm sure you can get many different manufacturers pads.


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

I was joking mate...

Do you believe that V maxx pads are ok OR should I put others instead for the first use?

@Gonzalo1495: I checked also the Porsche setup you proposed also, but the price difference is not so huge.

I found V Maxx (Here) - 756 pounds (or 100 pounds less from another store which is far away from Athens)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

audakias said:


> I was joking mate...
> 
> Do you believe that V maxx pads are ok OR should I put others instead for the first use?
> 
> ...


You realize when I say about $600-700 I'm talking about USD right? That should be significantly less than any BBK out there unless bought second hand. The V Maxx kit over here is $1,100 for the most part.


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> audakias said:
> 
> 
> > I was joking mate...
> ...


Yes indeed...

With a simple search, I found two used BBK kits.

1) Brembo 330 4Pot
2) Porsche 330 4Pot

They sell only Pads, Discs and Calipers.

What else do I need? Only the Brembo/Porsche Caliper Brackets ?

If yes, the first choice is around 800$ and the second one around 600$.

So yes it has difference in price.


----------



## Onslow (Aug 21, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Seems daft of me if I don't ask - but will you be selling the discs and pads you removed?
> ...


 :-o [smiley=bigcry.gif].. lol


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

audakias said:


> Let's stick to the thread.
> 
> Can other pads' brands except from Ferodo fit in V Maxx?
> 
> I have understood that many of you like the mintex extreme pads...


The pads have the same profile as AP's CP5200/CP3215 D50 pad. Very common and supported by most of the quality brands.

I'm running Mintex 1166's.

VT


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

audakias said:


> I was joking mate...
> 
> Do you believe that V maxx pads are ok OR should I put others instead for the first use?
> 
> ...


Hi
Where did you find the v maxx for 756 pounds?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I can tell you that I've had the OEM brake set up and had a few street races  and the brake fade was almost disastrous  

Which is why I went for the Brembo junior gt upgrade and braided hoses which stops the car 10 times better than OEM imo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Harps316 said:


> audakias said:
> 
> 
> > I was joking mate...
> ...


http://www.psituning.com/product.ph...oadster_inc_quattro__excl__3_2_v6_8n_09_98_04

might be able to do something with PSItuning.............


----------



## N1GHTM4R3 (Apr 17, 2010)

audakias said:


> 1781cc said:
> 
> 
> > Gonzalo1495 said:
> ...


hello there! i have the kit over 1 year now
no problem at all

ps to audakias.. 
patrida proxwra kai min fovase! gia ta lefta pou kanoun einai apsoga!! kai foraw ta takakia pou dinei mazi.. kai einai mia xara!
episeis esvisa to v-maxx pou grafei panw k to ekana na grafei brembo me aerografia kai fainonte apisteuta! an de gnwrizeis de ksexwrizeis an einai brembo..


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Honestly the price difference between porsche brakes on OEM size discs is almost half of the VMAXXs, atleast when factored into USDs.

Porsche brakes + adapters + lines + banjo bolts + pads = $600-$800 (Calipers and pads are the big determining factors here)

VMaxx bare minimum $1100 from that pstuning site, that's without shipping either...

So for almost half the cost (or 3/4 if you buy expensive calipers), you can get great brakes, oem size (can run oem pads if you ever just want to street the car, and swap in some yellow stuff, mintex pads for track, and it's a lot cheaper. 
These cars are expensive to own people, those $600-$400 you're paying for braking performance you will never use or need could go towards some actual good towards the car. Just my 2 psi.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Honestly the price difference between porsche brakes on OEM size discs is almost half of the VMAXXs, atleast when factored into USDs.
> 
> Porsche brakes + adapters + lines + banjo bolts + pads = $600-$800 (Calipers and pads are the big determining factors here)
> 
> ...


The problem you have is that they are manufactured in the EU and that kills the price for you.

I did the UK maths on this when looking to upgrade the brakes on my track project and by the time I'd bought the calipers, had them refurbished, adapters, discs, bells, lines etc the price was within a few quid of the V-Maxx kit. It just wasn't worth the hassle, plus I have a warranty. No brainer for me, but, as I said, that's looking at it from a UK perspective.

The flip side of that is I really liked the Stoptech setup, but getting the kit from the U.S. made the things prohibitively expensive. Pity. Swings and roundabouts I guess. :?

VT


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

audakias said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > audakias said:
> ...


I totally agree with the above statement as I had the same with the oem set up and after replacing them with the brembo junior gt brakes I'm more confident and able to brake hard knowing there is no brake fade now.


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Harps316 said:


> audakias said:
> 
> 
> > I was joking mate...
> ...


In a local store. And 656 pounds to another store which doesn't accept credit cards.

@N1GHTM4R3: Pame gera!


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

audakias said:


> Harps316 said:
> 
> 
> > audakias said:
> ...


want to know where that is cheaper then I can buy..... Where ?? Link Please ???


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok, pls use google translator though.

http://www.streetware.gr/product.aspx?id=2670

If you need anything, just inform me to ask him (Peter) directly...


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok, lets put down the numbers!

1) Used Brembo 4Pot Calipers 330, everything else NEW - 800 euros + 100 euros labour cost --> 900 euros (1,016.11 USD, 658.574 GBP)

2) Brand new V Maxx 4Pot 330, 1039 euros + 100euros labour cost --> 1139 euros (1,285.57 USD, 832.737 GBP)


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

audakias said:


> Ok, lets put down the numbers!
> 
> 1) Used Brembo 4Pot Calipers 330, everything else NEW - 800 euros + 100 euros labour cost --> 900 euros (1,016.11 USD, 658.574 GBP)
> 
> 2) Brand new V Maxx 4Pot 330, 1039 euros + 100euros labour cost --> 1139 euros (1,285.57 USD, 832.737 GBP)


852.00 EUR	=	964.833 USD ..... deducted 18% off Euro Price as US does not pay VAT nice thanks a lot


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

audakias said:


> Ok, lets put down the numbers!
> 
> 1) Used Brembo 4Pot Calipers 330, everything else NEW - 800 euros + 100 euros labour cost --> 900 euros (1,016.11 USD, 658.574 GBP)
> 
> 2) Brand new V Maxx 4Pot 330, 1039 euros + 100euros labour cost --> 1139 euros (1,285.57 USD, 832.737 GBP)


You forgot to factor in the cost of refurbing the used Brembo calipers. You'd be mad fitting secondhand calipers, of unknown origin to your car without a refurb.

VT


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> audakias said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, lets put down the numbers!
> ...


Valid point here or buy off someone known to be using them and have just recently removed them after de modding :wink:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Yep, you'd be looking at this roughly for a Porsche setup;

Porsche 986 Boxster Conversion


Used Callipers	£270.00
Refurb	£230.00
Adaptor Brackets	£150.00
Braided Lines	£50.00
OEM Discs	£70.00
Pads	£130.00
*Total£900.00*
 Minimum


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry guys, I forgot to mention that the whole set is from a dedicated car brake workshop. The guy who I know personally told me that if I have anytime any problems with the caliper he will be responsible..

So I trust him.

But please inform me what caliper refurbish includes, in order to have an opinion and ask him directly..

What you would choose, if you were me...? That's the question for the specific budget...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

audakias said:


> Sorry guys, I forgot to mention that the whole set is from a dedicated car brake workshop. The guy who I know personally told me that if I have anytime any problems with the caliper he will be responsible..
> 
> So I trust him.
> 
> ...


I'm sure they will check to make sure the pistons are free and moving in and out before dispatching them to you?.

Seals are a good start for refurbishing. Power coating if needed.

I painted my own and it was pretty easy to do this with a can of primer under coat. red paint heat protection. clear coat.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Calipers 6 pot + rotors 334 mm EBC + brake pads + adaptors = 500€


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Predator said:


> Calipers 6 pot + rotors 334 mm EBC + brake pads + adaptors = 500€


But all brake setups just HAVE to be over $800/euro! This can't be real :roll:

Nice set up! Looks gorgeous

I don't see why people think porsche set ups have to be so expensive, I already did the math for a set, and now you have an even better and cheaper example!


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Damn you Predator :lol:

My main problem is that I can't buy anywhere BUT Greece due to the economical situation -- Paypal is off, use your card abroad is off....and I don't know how long this is going to last.

The other problem is that there aren't many options here. I don't find many spare parts,,,,

@Gonzalo1495: Do you think I prefer giving above 800?? 

I cannot find callipers <350 and then new disks around 300, pads around 130, labour costs around 100...


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

You have to wait and find the opportunity , for example I have a friend who sells braking systems of TTRS with 1000 € , has a maximum of 8000 km or 6pot calipers VWR kit with 3000 km for 1100€ . In my eyes , what i see on eBay are very expensive .

http://olx.ro/i2/oferta/kit-frane-audi- ... 4nteV.html
http://olx.ro/i2/oferta/etrieri-vwr-rac ... 227ecdf06e


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

audakias said:


> Damn you Predator :lol:
> 
> My main problem is that I can't buy anywhere BUT Greece due to the economical situation -- Paypal is off, use your card abroad is off....and I don't know how long this is going to last.
> 
> ...


Okay I see, these external circumstances change the game, but should have been mentioned from the get go! lol. 
If I were you I would just check ebay constantly, even if you're just limited to greece, you still may find a good deal.

No I'm sure no one does, but they'd rather spend more than do some research or part scouring, then complain how expensive it is. That's what I don't understand :wink: 
Also what discs in the world cost 300?? Stoptech discs (some of the best imo in the U.S.) Cost $100 each, and remember discs are the least influential part of braking so it's okay to cheap out here. Pads for 130 sure, that's what I would pay, Labour? lol Do it yourself, it's ridiculously easy. If you already change your own brake pads it's just a few more steps..

I think this topic has been beaten to death so many times, I guess it comes down to if you want to spend the extra time tracking down calipers versus just buying a ready to go kit for a bit more. I know I'll be doing a porsche brembo 4 piston upgrade in the future, after seeing those Cayenne Calipers though I'm tempted to head that route now


----------

